

Canadian Man Arrested After Flying Lawn Chair with Helium Balloons - ourmandave
http://abcnews.go.com/Lifestyle/canadian-man-arrested-flying-lawn-chair-helium-balloons/story?id=32257507

======
krylon
Zee Captain is not going to be amused.

(-> [http://rom.ac/](http://rom.ac/) \- I do not remember which episode it
was, though. It's worth reading end to end, anyway.)

------
slashnull
Noooo! All that wasted helium!

